# 1935 Raleigh ( From Scrach)



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 17, 2019)

Looking to build this bike
( Don’t want to buy )
What hub would go on a bike of this year ? Sturmey k ,x or aw
Looking for quadrant shifter (and 1951 shifters for different bike )
All parts for rod brakes
Thank you for help in advance


----------



## Jollyrogers (Mar 17, 2019)

Probably this machine would have been fitted with a K hub. "K5" means "1935," by the way.
We have lots of rod brake parts and possibly a proper shifter, certainly a quadrant type, in case you are still looking.
Geoff Rogers


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 18, 2019)

I think that I’m going to build a 1935 bike but not a Raleigh at the moment


----------



## Jollyrogers (Mar 18, 2019)

I found lots of rod brake parts today, but only one side-activated one. It's NOS, by coincidence. We also have new rod brake shoes, lots in stock, and several gearcases for 26 and 28-in-wheel machines. 
I found one quadrant shifter on a '39 Raleigh, which I am considering parting out so it may be available soon. That machine has an AW9 hub, 1939. I'd sell the whole bike for $100 plus shipping. Not much else on it is really much good and the frame is slightly bent. Cable brakes, too.
No luck with K or A hubs but we go to England every September and always come back with bike stuff, so there is agood chance we can find a K hub this fall, in cae you are still looking.
We have several Dynohubs. You will want an early Bakelite type, I would think. We have one from the fifties, working, for $50 on a good Raleigh 26" raised-center wheel. It even has a Michelin tire with original steel stem, that holds air...


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 20, 2019)

Can you post some pictures of that 39’?


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 4, 2019)

Does any one have any parts for a project like this?


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,

      have been away in the U.K for good part of the Summer, still plan on culling the hers, essentially done nothing. Aside from the shifter what else are you looking for ?


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 4, 2019)

Jeff Rowse said:


> Hi,
> 
> have been away in the U.K for good part of the Summer, still plan on culling the hers, essentially done nothing. Aside from the shifter what else are you looking for ?




frame 24"
28" rim brake rims
dyno hub
full chain guard
old style shifter
handle bars with rod brakes
no later than 1950


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Sep 4, 2019)

Ok, perhaps I am missing something, you are looking to buy a whole bike and rebuild it ?  Am off to get sleep, will check in the morning. was it you that was interested in the '48, but the price was too high ? Kindly refresh.

                          Thanks.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 4, 2019)

Jeff Rowse said:


> Ok, perhaps I am missing something, you are looking to buy a whole bike and rebuild it ?  Am off to get sleep, will check in the morning. was it you that was interested in the '48, but the price was too high ? Kindly refresh.
> 
> Thanks.



part together or revamp
it could have been me ,now that i think a bit more it probably was me 
good night


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 4, 2019)

I have the upright bars off of a 1938 Gazelle with rod brakes but the chrome is in bad shape.  They are in California.


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Sep 5, 2019)

Good Morning,

                           Being a youngster ( fresh blood needed ), will be trying to think how to help. My bikes mostly came from people who knew what they had, so they cost a dollar or two. Let me mull, PM.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 5, 2019)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I have the upright bars off of a 1938 Gazelle with rod brakes but the chrome is in bad shape.  They are in California.



is there a pic that can be sent ?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 5, 2019)

Sure thing.  I'll have to fish them out of the pile.


----------

